# Anybody have the Grizzly 10 x 22 lathe. Or the Heavy Ten South Bend



## kcmillin (Apr 20, 2010)

I am planning on buying a "nearly new" 10 x 22 lathe from grizzly.

I was wondering if the lead screw can be reversed, while the spindle stays the same? I dont see any specs on this.

I ask because I currently have the mini lathe "Cummins tool version" and I have gotten used to turning with the lead screw bringing the carrige away from the head.


there is also a 10 inch south bend I know nothing about for $1500. The grizz comes with a bunch of goodies though.

kel


----------



## cobra428 (Apr 20, 2010)

kel,
I have a 10 x 22 Griz. I can't help with the reversing. Have you looked at the Griz site and the on line manual? Parts manual?

If you need me to look at something for you....just give a yell and I'll try to help (just as long as you don't ask me to take it apart :big.

Tony


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for replying Tony. I just got back from looking at the "Heavy Ten" South Bend lathe. It seems to be in good working order, however it is in a very tight spot, and getting it in my basment might pose a chalenge as well. It also does not come with much tooling. Or any at all. 

I am probobly going to buy the Grizzly, It seems that you cannot reverse the lead screw like on my mini lathe, but that is OK. 

Anybody want to talk me out of it?

Kel


----------



## cobra428 (Apr 20, 2010)

Kel,
I'll be the last to talk you out of it. Love my Grizzly. 

You just need to learn how to cut the other way! I don't think I could cut inside out. I would want the support of the heaviest material closest to the chuck. Just me.

Tony


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 20, 2010)

Tony,
Its not really a big deal, I do 95% of my "turning" in the standard fashion. Just for certain operations I would reverse the lead screw. I am learning slowly that the Chinees Mini lathe is packed full of features, So I think I will hold on to it after my new purchase.

Kel


----------



## Philjoe5 (Apr 20, 2010)

Kel,
I have the Grizzly 10x22 and really like it. After using it for nearly 3 years I don't have any complaints.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## cobra428 (Apr 20, 2010)

Let me intice you :big:







I added the DRO and now I can't live without it

Tony


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 20, 2010)

You just had to do it. That is very inticing indeed. Funny, the spot I have picked out for it is right on top of my 42" craftsman tool chest. (maybe thats a sign)

I do have a question about it though. Is there a carriage lock, or a way of locking the carriage in place? Or do you have to use the half nut on the lead screw?

Kel


----------



## Philjoe5 (Apr 20, 2010)

There's a socket head cap screw that locks the carriage in place.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 20, 2010)

Philjoe5  said:
			
		

> There's a socket head cap screw that locks the carriage in place.
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil



Cool, Thanks.

kel


----------



## tup48 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Kel;

Two years ago I was in the same place you are now. I had and still have 7X12 Cummings lathe and was looking for a larger lathe, 10x? I too looked at the 10X22 by Grizzly, there werent any used ones to be found and a new one would have been about $1500.00 delivered to my door.

After a lot though about it I decided to look for an old American made lathe, South Bend or maybe a Logan. I was lucky to fined a 1929 - 11 South Bend and have been happy with is. The only bad thing about the 11 is it is an odd ball size and there are not a lot of parts for it so I have to make any that I need. 

Is the 10 South Bend you are looking at a Light 10 or a Heavy 10? Way I ask is that the Heavy 10 is one of the must poplar South Bend lathes there is and if in real good shape can bring big bucks. There is also a lot of parts out there for both the Light 10 and the Heavy 10. 

$1500.00 for a Heavy 10 is a good price, it may be high for a Light 10 unless it has a lot of tooling and is in real good shape. If you look at the serial No. (at the left end of the bed) after the numbers there should be some letters, if the first letter is a R then it is a Heavy 10 and if the first letter is a K then it is a Light 10.

Unless you are going to CNC the lathe or you are looking for a high speed lathe I dont thank that you good go wrong with the South Bend.

 Good luck;
Richard


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Richard, Thats some good info.

I think it is a Heavy ten, judging by pictures. Would the Light ten have the base, and a lever to engage the belt? Its plugs into 110 volt and has a phase converter with it. 

He showed be a little broken peice of it, about half the size of a golf ball, he is not sure where it came off of. The tailstock is a little beat up, and the compound rest is stiff. The tooling seems to be scattered, and Ime not sure he wants to part with most of it. 

I would really like to get the South Bend, however It needs to go into my basement, furthermore my stairs into the basement is more of a ladder. I managed to get my mill/drill down in three peices, but I dont think the southbend will fit in the "hole" my stairs (ladder) are located. 

Also the Griz seems to fit the Bill a little better, $1200 with many extras. QCTP, lots of bits, 3jaw 4 jaw, steady and follow rests. Countless indexable bits and holders. 

I am really torn, my brain wants the South Bend, but my wallet wants the Griz.

Kel


----------



## tup48 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Kel;

The light 10s do come with a base but not always, some were put on a bench. All of the SB lathes that I have seen do have a lever to engage the drive belt. It sounds as if the one you are looking it may need a lot work and that could end up costing you a lot of money in the end.

As far as reversing the lead screw on the 10X22 thats no big deal, you can make a forward / reverse lever just like the one on your 7X12 lathe and put it on the front of the lathe where it belongs.

Have a look at eBay for 10south bend lathe you will find both heavy 10s and light 10s there. I have seen some that look like thy like new and went for hardly anything and some that look like junk and went for big bucks. 

Some times you can buy a new larger lathe for less money then an old SB and have a better lathe. (Dont tell any SB owners that I said that).

Hang in,
Richard


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 20, 2010)

Richard, that's exactly what wanted to hear.

The gentleman who is selling this bought it when he was 76 years old. That was 12 years ago. So I figure at my age (29) I got some years left in me, :hDe: I can wait to get a South Bend, and maybe even a "Bridget" (Bridgport)

Thanks again.

Kel


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 20, 2010)

Surly there is somewhere near the spindle gear on the 10x22 for a reverse gear? Else, how do you guys cut left hand threads? 
Maybe I'm just missing something silly.

Dean


----------



## tup48 (Apr 20, 2010)

Kel;

My South Bend is just like me (Old, Slow, little Rough around the Edges but gets the job done).

Richard


----------



## tup48 (Apr 20, 2010)

Dean;

Youre not missing anything. On the 8X, 9X and 10X lathes if you want a reverse gear you have to put it on your self. 

Dont sound right but thats the way it is.

Richard


----------

